# We're like old monkeys



## Carl B (Jun 25, 2016)

http://www.wsj.com/video/monkeys-ar...age/E9C6B875-B0D0-4F15-9719-087A4EAE52CA.html


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 25, 2016)

Great video, Carl!   I often think about what animals would do in similar circumstances, when I can't understand human reactions.  Ha!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2016)

It is an interesting video, although her conclusions are very subjective.  I no longer want to be with family members or anyone who has let me down.  I don't want to waste my time on people with too many facades.  I want the real deal, or nothing.  She talked about the monkeys no longer wanting to play with toys.  Well, maybe the monkeys have arthritis, are achy and/or just no longer have the energy to play.  She's young, so there are things she hasn't considered yet.  But I think that we probably have a lot in common with monkeys.


----------

